# Comfrey?



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 4, 2009)

We wanted to plant comfry for our bees, and to make homemade salve and teas for upset tummies.

i have read that comfrey should not be given to goats.  I have also ready the comfry can be beneficial to goats for digestion problems, etc.  So, I am hoping that we can feed it in very small amounts.  

Do any of you feed comfrey or should it be avoided?


----------



## mully (Aug 5, 2009)

It could cause distress in goats if eaten in quantity ... it is a good herb and I grow it to feed to the chickens.  My goats do not like the taste.  You should plant borage as bees love the flowers. I plant it in the vegetable garden to attract bees and they are all over it.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh!  That IS a good idea.  I love edible flowers.  We've had gobs of nasturtiums this year.  Yum!  Hmmm....now I just need to figure out where to plant those boogers!


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Aug 7, 2009)

But the big question is where can you get comfrey root to plant.  Can you get if commercially?  If so where?  I have been wanting to plant it for two years and can't find it.

Chris


----------



## reinbeau (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's a google search for sources for comfrey roots to plant in your garden.  Make sure you plant it where it can spread and not overwhelm other plants, it's a bit of a thug, but well worth growing.

Here is more info on a good specific cultivar, Bocking 14 Russian Comfrey, you can buy it from them, too.  This is the one I've got in my garden, it's an extremely strong grower, very handsome, it's sterile so it doesn't spread from seed all over the place, but don't get in it's way, it'll mow you down as it grows!


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Aug 7, 2009)

Wooo Hooo Thanks!  Gonna finally get some Comfrey!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Aug 11, 2009)

Mine like comfrey.  It's a good source of protein.


----------

